
Daniel J. Bernstein dissects and disputes epidemiology paper modeling - ash
https://twitter.com/hashbreaker/status/1244374099423453184
======
ncmncm
I have talked with scientists about the risks of bugs in dodgy software
written by inexperienced grad students, or themselves. They have uniformly
considered it entirely a non-problem. Their reasoning was that either the
results would be replicated (good!) or wouldn't be (fine!). Either way,
nothing to waste time worrying or doing anything about.

It did not lead me toward confidence in the reported analytical results of
experiments.

